# طباعة ونشر كتاب "المقدمة في هندسة البترول"



## azraag (19 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم..

تم مؤخرا طباعة كتاب "المقدمة في هندسة البترول" والصادر عن الدار العربية للعلوم في لبنان...ويعد هذا الكتاب من الكتب القليلة التي تناولت مجال هندسة البترول باللغة العربية

يحتوي الكتاب على خمسة فصول رئيسية هي: الفصل الأول المتمثل بالمقدمة واقتصاديات البترول وتاريخه، والفصل الثاني حيث يشرح الجيولوجيا البترولية، ثم الثالث متناولا هندسة الحفر، ثم الرابع وفيه هندسة الانتاج، وأخيرا الفصل الخامس متناولا هندسة المكامن. يوجد في نهاية الكتب ملحقا من 10 صفحات فيه ترجمة المصطلحات البترولية من العربية إلى الانجليزية.

يحتوي الكتاب على العديد من الرسومات التوضيحية والأمثلة، وهو مكتوب بلغة مبسطة حيث يتسنى لطلبة العلم والمهندسين وحتى عموم القراء الاستفادة القصوى منه.

يتم توزيعه حاليا على مكتبات الوطن العربي.. للاستفسار يرجى مخاطبة الدار العربية للعلوم في تويتر أو فيسبوك..أو مخاطبة المؤلف م. فهد الفارسي في تويتر.

ودمتم سالمين​


----------



## eng.dhtoury (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

ممكن اللينك


----------



## Nasser Almawri (2 ديسمبر 2015)

هل هذا الكتاب متوفر مجانا pdf


----------

